# java mass question



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok I got some java moss in my both of my african cichlid tanks. I used some fishing line and tied it to some rock I have in the tank. One of the tanks its staying on the rock fairly well and the other tank with the bigger ones in it. I can tie it tight and in a few days the line is loose and floating in the tank. Is there any better way to attach it to the rock than that. I've thought about using super glue but didn't know if that would work or not. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

fishing line should work just fine. Try a different rock maybe. You can also tie it down to driftwood. Do not use superglue it can possibly harm fish with the chemicals used in superglue.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Super glue will work too. just a few dabs.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Super glue will work summer? It seems like such a bad idea, but hey if it doesn't harm the fish than why not.


----------



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm by no means a plant expert but I use an extremely fine thread black hairnet and it works like a charm in my tank.

My .02!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cotton thread is easier to tie tightly. Fishing line is difficult to get tight. Eventually the cotton thread will disappear also.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Best way to secure mosses to surfaces such as rocks and driftwood would be to use one of those bath body sponges. I'm not sure what they are called but they are made from a plastic mesh like material. Costs about a buck or so. Get one, take it apart and cut to length. Will give you plenty of material to work with.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

James0816 said:


> Best way to secure mosses to surfaces such as rocks and driftwood would be to use one of those bath body sponges. I'm not sure what they are called but they are made from a plastic mesh like material. Costs about a buck or so. Get one, take it apart and cut to length. Will give you plenty of material to work with.


I experimented with this method side by side one that I only used fishing line. The growth of the one where I used the shower puff was nearly non existent. The one with fishing line exploded with growth. Id recommend a new rock or a better tie job.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

That is rather interesting I must say. I can honestly say that I have never had that issue using it.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe I did it wrong. /shrug

I followed a pictoral guide online, but ya not even close to the same growth. 

(not that its hard to understand how to do it)


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

JonJonHobbyist said:


> I'm by no means a plant expert but I use an extremely fine thread black hairnet and it works like a charm in my tank.
> 
> My .02!


This! I use thread as well because it will eventually degrade, and the general organic nature of the thread will let the moss thrive in and through it, where with fish line it never degrades (possibly a good thing i guess) and sticks around forever...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't like using fishing line when you have plecos in the tank, I have seen some try to get under the line to get to the wood and the line would cut them up. Thread is the safest way.

And with the bath scrubbies, they work well also I have used it on ricca many times. Its a handy item to have around for many uses.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

Here is the pic of the 2 Java Moss side by side. The one on the left is my original fishing line, right is the puff netting. I've removed the netting from the one on right side and went with fishing line there too.


----------

